# 8v JH Head flow data and pretty pics.



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey Guys,It seems I have more of a reputation for Multi-valve heads then single valve heads,however I recently just finished a 8v head and thought I would share some data with you all,This head is a JH and uses stock VW valves (8mm stems) I polished the valve faces and did some minor combustion chamber work I also decked the head .030" to bring the dynamic compression up to 9.1.1. My flow bench is a little conservative on the numbers it produces,so comparing data from bench to bench is always a little different.Anyways Here are the pic's and flow data from stock VS Ported on the same head enjoy!And if you have any question please ask.
~Jarod.
Here is the flow graph from stock to ported.








CC'ing the head to assure the volume per chamber is correct.








Here the two center intake ports I kept the guide bosses while still doing some work to them as this is a street car and this is better for long term reliability.








One of the exhaust ports.








Here is the manifold after blasting it I also did some match port work on it.








and lastly the combustion chambers and the polished factory valves.










_Modified by X K R O M X at 7:21 PM 12-27-2007_


_Modified by X K R O M X at 7:22 PM 12-27-2007_


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Great work and Great numbers.


----------



## Esevw (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: 8v JH Head flow data and pretty pics. (X K R O M X)*

















Very NIice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: 8v JH Head flow data and pretty pics. (X K R O M X)*

Nice improvements.... always good to see someone working over their counterflow head


----------



## Rallymech (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice work. What type of flow bench are you using? EZ Flow?


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (Rallymech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallymech* »_Nice work. What type of flow bench are you using? EZ Flow?

No it's a Superflow coupled with performance trends flow software.
~Jarod.


----------



## natsum (May 4, 2007)

*Re: 8v JH Head flow data and pretty pics. (X K R O M X)*

Jarod, you beat me to it. It's better if you explain it anyway. I torqued it up last night and hope to have it running by sunday. Just so everyone else knows I am running a TT 280 cam and a TT race header. Jarod suggested the cam and the header http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . 
Thanks again.


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*

Great work,
I really like the fact you tested all 4 ports before and after porting.
I think you'll find when porters don't, the flow wouldn't be equal. 
Would be nice to see the flow results with the intake attached after the porting..

_Modified by ny_fam at 1:47 AM 12-29-2007_


_Modified by ny_fam at 3:18 AM 12-29-2007_


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (ny_fam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ny_fam* »_Great work,
I really like the fact you tested all 4 ports before and after porting.
I think you'll find when porters don't, the flow wouldn't be equal. 
More exhaust flow would be nice? 70% intake to exhaust ratio at full lift. Or does the customer plan to run a big header. 
Would be nice to see the flow results with the intake attached after the porting..

_Modified by ny_fam at 1:47 AM 12-29-2007_

The exhaust flow is relative to the the base line of my bench I compared my baselines and ported work on this head to some old flow data from Colin @ TT and the numbers he shows as ported and stock are a little higher because of the correction factor between the two flow benches.
Nate is going to tun the tt 15/8 header as it is appropriate for his application.
~Jarod.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 8v JH Head flow data and pretty pics. (natsum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natsum* »_I am running a TT 280 cam and a TT race header. Jarod suggested the cam and the header http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . 
Thanks again.

EXCELLENT choices. Probably the best for a streetable 8v on the face of the earth......I haven't tried them all but I have tried this one. It's beautiful. 
Jarod, nice numbers.


----------



## natsum (May 4, 2007)

*Re: 8v JH Head flow data and pretty pics. (X K R O M X)*

IT"S ALIVE!!!








Got it running tonight. Just need to have it towed to the muffler shop and have the exhaust done.


----------



## natsum (May 4, 2007)

*Re: 8v JH Head flow data and pretty pics. (natsum)*

All done for now.








Waiting for a wash and exhaust


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: 8v JH Head flow data and pretty pics. (X K R O M X)*

wow , thats quite a difference.


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: 8v JH Head flow data and pretty pics. (TehLonz)*

But how does it FEEL? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lerak2598 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: 8v JH Head flow data and pretty pics. (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_But how does it FEEL? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Probably feels like good head...
wait, I mean *A* good head.


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: 8v JH Head flow data and pretty pics. (lerak2598)*

Good head for all


----------



## natsum (May 4, 2007)

*Re: 8v JH Head flow data and pretty pics. (76 Golf GTi)*

It feels really good. The car is much faster than before. I have a few issues to work out with my CIS but other than that it is like night and day. It goes through the RPMs really fast. Its been raining here for a few days and it was hard to keep the tires on the pavment. I have had a few run ins with some local honda racing kids and they looked like they got slapped in the face when I pulled on them all the way down the block







. Once again I will say Jarod really knows whats up when it comes to head work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Thanks again!


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: 8v JH Head flow data and pretty pics. (natsum)*

Went to his site, but it doesn't list prices anywhere...


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: 8v JH Head flow data and pretty pics. (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_Went to his site, but it doesn't list prices anywhere...









send em an e-mail or pm with specifics.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: 8v JH Head flow data and pretty pics. (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_Went to his site, but it doesn't list prices anywhere...









There is pricing on most of the items on the site, but if you have specific question please use the contack form.
~Jarod.


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: 8v JH Head flow data and pretty pics. (X K R O M X)*

Thanks.


----------

